# Apps pour les math



## euclide (7 Novembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je vais bientôt acheter l'ipad et j'aimerai l'utiliser dans ma classe. Connaissez-vous des app pour les math (niveau 4ème en France et 2ème en Belgique). Style Cabri ou Géogébra.

Si vous avez des bons plans pour les math, je suis prenneur !

Merci.


----------



## iHugo (13 Novembre 2011)

http://www.onlineclasses.org/2010/06/16/40-amazingly-educational-ipad-apps-for-kids/ 
regarde sous Math and Sience


----------



## euclide (13 Novembre 2011)

Merci, je vais regarder à ça.

@+


----------

